# High Risk Pregnancy



## mmnicolas (Feb 28, 2010)

Are there guidelines for coding a high risk pregnancy?  Are there any good references that can be researched? 

Thanks


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Mar 1, 2010)

Just make sure that you get clear Documention from your Phys.
There are specific codes for Certain High Risk, Infertility, Still birth, Inadequate Prenatal Care.  They are V codes. 

If the women is Pregnant with Current conditions , HTN, Back Pain, ect. 
They are found in the 600 pregnancy codes.

I'm not sure if that helps or not. But you can Message me , if you have certain examples that i can help with.


----------



## cjbrock (Mar 1, 2010)

Try SMFM.org...they have a coding manual you can purchase. Good luck!


----------



## cjbrock (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not sure but the physican may have to be MFM to purchase the above mentioned manual.


----------

